# insulin



## RichardBraden (Jun 17, 2011)

does using insulin suppress natural insulin from the pancreaus?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 17, 2011)

From my understanding and from my notes, if there is insulin resistance, more insulin needs to be secreted by the pancreas.  Injection of insulin in pulses mimics the physiological secretions of insulin by the pancreas into the portal vein which then drains into the liver.  Please don't quote me as I can't find my refs or the study just yet....just my notes.



/V


----------



## RichardBraden (Jun 17, 2011)

so no?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 17, 2011)

I would say no for a human with a healthy/normal pancreas.  It's a guess, I just don't see how a properly functioning pancreas will stop producing it's own insulin with the presence of extrogeneous insulin.



/V


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 18, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I would say no for a human with a healthy/normal pancreas.  It's a guess, I just don't see how a properly functioning pancreas will stop producing it's own insulin with the presence of extrogeneous insulin.



If you push the body long enough with supplemental "anything" without a deficiency to begin with, it MIGHT cause some sort of dysfunction. Type I DM is a helluva disease because your body doesn't produce any insulin whatsoever, thus the patient will need insulin forever.

Type II, you still are producing slin because the islet cells aren't destroyed, but the tissues just aren't receptive or you are not producing enough.

The body is really adaptive to extremes, but when it comes to hormones...you can never be safe enough


----------

